# Walking along RR tracks.



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you do it? What are your experiences with it? Have the police ever confronted you?

I realise it is generally private property, which means it is probably frowned upon. I am not talking about ON the tracks, off to the side. I would never walk on them, too dangerous. Just seems like a good place to walk with the slingshot.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

In Indiana the conservation officers tend to frown upon it. We used to hunt mushrooms, asparagus, pheasants and rabbits. I would check with your local dept natural resource officers. Good luck


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

When I was a kid, a few friends & I got shot at with salt pellets whilst having a couple beers by some tracks. A train went by, & two guys standing out on the last car started shooting at us as they passed. I caught one on my bicep, & my bud got one on his back.

I remember another friend said that he had dogs sicced on him as he followed tracks past a brass factory in buffalo, but I wasn't there for that one.

...were you collecting morel mushrooms there, tag? My incle lives in Bristol, IN & said he's seen them by tracks, but didn't want to eat them because he didn't know what chemicals might be around (plus the lucky jerk has a huge patch growing on his land...among my favourite kind, & I've only ever seen ONE growing naturally in New York  )


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Same here, they are doing everything to up the corn and soybean yields. I'm sure it's not good for wildlife nor human consumption.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Do not walk along the tracks with your slingshot . Kids in the past have assaulted passing train engineers with various projectiles. The railroad police are not very friendly. The freight trains get robbed so if seen you will be a target of suspicion in either case.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Such a bummer. Would be cool to able to hike a considerable distance along one.

Meh, oh well. Thanks everyone.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I knew a lady that used to walk the tracks picking coal. She was a tough little bird, & saved a ton of money heating her house with coal. I used to hop trains as a kid, but don't think I'd do that now. We've never had issues with the train PoPo here. You may want to do a little research before venturing too far. I would imagine the grouse hunting would be quite fun along the right of way.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just tracked a deer a few weeks back my buddy shot with his bow that cross two tracks it was the end of the line for the deer.


----------

